# Puppy Eye Problem?



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

I just noticed this today. I noticed discharge has been coming out of both eyes but on our way to the park today I noticed his eye looks icky, like the bottom of it. Anyone know what this might be? =(


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do his eyebrows curl into his eyes like that all the time? I'd clip them and see if that helps....


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

No the curls don't hit his eyes but I just trimmed them just in case..


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

If it is green and ***** call the vet. If it is black and hard, that is normal like when You get "sleep" in your eyes--the body excreting excess protein.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a cream color.


----------

